# Crate for Border Collie



## Speedy2662 (May 27, 2012)

Hi! I was wondering what kind of crate size I would need for a border collie. I'm getting him as a puppy, but he will grow eventually, eh? 
I don't want to spend a fortune on it as we need to buy toys, bowls, a leash, a collar, food, etc, and of course the dog costs as well.
What kind of crate would it need to be? The parents are this big:








They look at you weird... 
Either way, I would appreciate all help.
Thank you!


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

A 36" crate is plenty large enough for a BC. Get a crate that has a divider so you can limit his space (He won't have so mch room that he can potty in the crate...to help with housebreaking.) and so you only have to buy one crate that he can grow in to.

Yes, BC's look at you funny.  They are herding dogs and they drop their heads to stare down the sheep.


----------



## Speedy2662 (May 27, 2012)

36" should be enough? mmkay, that's nearly 1m.
36" as in wide, right?  
They are quite expensive... But they do seem useful :/
Oh, so that's why they stare at you this way. Now I know, thanks, haha


----------



## Speedy2662 (May 27, 2012)

36" Dog Cages Puppy Crate Large Black Cat Folding Metal Cage 36" x 24" x 26" No Deliveries To Postcodes BT GY HS IM IV JE KW PA PH TR ZE: Amazon.co.uk: Pet Supplies

does this crate have a divider or not?


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

This size. 36" long, 24" wide, 27" high

Amazon.com: Midwest Life Stages Double-Door Folding Metal Dog Crate, 36 Inches by 24 Inches by 27 Inches: Pet Supplies

See if you can find something like this in the UK. Look in the newspapers to see if you can find a used one. Or on ebay.


----------



## Speedy2662 (May 27, 2012)

That's a bit expensive to be honest... is there any replacement for that divider? Can I put something in there?


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Here are more on ebay
dog crate divider | eBay

You could save money and buy a smaller crate but you will have to buy a larger one later.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Speedy - you need to sit down with your parents and decide what you are buying and how much you can spend. I could hunt for crates all day long for you but i'm not the one paying for it. $50 is a pretty good price for a Midwest crate, which I see you can't get in the UK. However, I was just showing you what to look for. Look in the paper and on the internet to see if you can find a used one.


----------



## Speedy2662 (May 27, 2012)

Yeah I understand. I asked the breeder for a bit of help, I'm waiting for a reply. I wonder where she got her crate from


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Make a list of your needs, scope out your local pet shops and online for prices and pick and choose what you need.

Don't buy an expensive leash or collar. He'll outgrow the collar and probably chew the leash. I think Jax destroyed 3 before she outgrew them. Buy stainless steel dishes at a farm supply store. They often have the best prices. Buy inexpensive rubber toys and stuffed toys for him to play with. Don't buy tugs yet because of his baby teeth. You should be able to buy all that for under $100 without any problem.


----------



## Speedy2662 (May 27, 2012)

I already bought a plastic bowl that is split up that holds food and water... is that bad? should I buy stainless instead?


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Nope...that's fine! You can buy a stainless steel one later.  I prefer to have separate water and food bowls. First, because they sometimes don't finish their food and it should be picked up after 15 minutes and second, because they slobber their water so the other side gets wet. Stainless steel because he won't be able to chew it up.


----------



## Speedy2662 (May 27, 2012)

Thanks Jax, you're great help! Do you have skype or some other instant messanger?


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

No. I don't. I'm actually a bit anti-social. LOL


----------



## Speedy2662 (May 27, 2012)

Considering you have 16,877 posts on this forum, I would have thought otherwise, hahah.
Okay, either way I'm off to sleep. I will see about the crate tomorrow. Thanks for your help
Byebyee


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Night! And make that list and talk to your parents!


----------



## Capone22 (Sep 16, 2012)

I got an extra large dog crate with divider off of Craigslist for cheap. Check for something like that in the uk. 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## Speedy2662 (May 27, 2012)

Right well for now I have gotten a big box, what I'm planning to do is cut a little door and when I want to lock it I would put tape on it. Does that seem like a good idea? And should the top be open so that it can see the ceiling + get more fresh air?


----------



## sashadog (Sep 2, 2011)

Is it just a cardboard box? Because if he decides he is tired of being in the box, a cardboard box isn't gonna hold a determined BC puppy...


----------

